
Diablo 3 – Wings of Angels - yagami_san
http://simonschreibt.de/gat/diablo-3-wings-of-angels/
======
bla2
The page loads very slowly for me. It says that
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlmxhCuD31o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlmxhCuD31o)
is the same content in video form, and that loaded much faster for me.

------
lomnakkus
This is super-fascinating. I've always known that the game/animated film
developers really do take the "whatever it takes as long as it's not in shot"
approach very seriously. Rarely do we see what that means in practice.

EDIT: Btw, English may not be his native language, but this guy is
_incredible_ at exposition and constructing an entertaining narrative from a
_very_ technical subject.

------
dgellow
That's an impressive breakdown. Thank you for sharing.

------
SixSigma
The fact that the left (as you look it it) wing moves from shoulder to tip and
the right from tip to shoulder breaks it for me.

